
Weather widget reverse engineering and automation - galloafro
https://bitesofcode.wordpress.com/2020/06/17/automating-weather-widget-generation/
======
bluesign
Or simply call [https://forecast7.com/api/getUrl/ChIJawhoAASnyhQR0LABvJj-
zOE](https://forecast7.com/api/getUrl/ChIJawhoAASnyhQR0LABvJj-zOE) (with
Origin: [https://weatherwidget.io](https://weatherwidget.io))

ChIJawhoAASnyhQR0LABvJj-zOE is google maps api placeID

returns something like:

41d0128d98/istanbul

PS: you can get placeID with
[https://forecast7.com/api/autocomplete/istanbul](https://forecast7.com/api/autocomplete/istanbul)

~~~
galloafro
I would love some insight on how you found that out. I searched but was unable
to find anything related to an API. And it is way better than what I achieved,
since for some places (Yosemite Valley for example) the coordinates obtained
from Open Cage's API differ to much from the ones expected by WeatherWidget.io
to be corrected via trial and error.

~~~
bluesign
Basically as sibling poster said, networks tab in browser tool for XHR
requests.

Then from there you can use right click -> copy as curl.

Then [https://curl.trillworks.com/](https://curl.trillworks.com/) to convert
curl request to language of your choice.

